
The World’s First Printed Building - kqr2
http://www.blueprintmagazine.co.uk/index.php/architecture/the-worlds-first-printed-building/
======
techiferous
"Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer! The website at
www.blueprintmagazine.co.uk contains elements from the site iasitvlife.ro,
which appears to host malware"

That's what Google Chrome tells me.

~~~
diN0bot
try this link instead:

[http://engineeringisawesome.tumblr.com/post/444251956/dmdhas...](http://engineeringisawesome.tumblr.com/post/444251956/dmdhashw-
the-worlds-first-printed-building)

edit: this is better: [http://www.fastcompany.com/1579263/3-d-printing-whole-
buildi...](http://www.fastcompany.com/1579263/3-d-printing-whole-buildings-in-
stonein-space-this-printer-rocks)

